# hitching from norfolk to richmond



## nytovatime2go (Oct 8, 2010)

anyone know the best spots to catch a ride at? never hitched outta norfolk, so i dont know how the cops/people react


----------



## Mouse (Oct 8, 2010)

from my experience that area is slow hitching, but you'll eventually get something

can't really say of any exact spots tho


----------



## nytovatime2go (Oct 8, 2010)

yeah that's what i was worried about.ive grown up in this area and never seen anyone hitching.maybe i can find someone heading up that way.i did greyhound once and it wasnt bad but no room to breathe once those things get packed


----------



## Mouse (Oct 8, 2010)

are you going north or south? north outta there is a bitch


----------



## nytovatime2go (Oct 8, 2010)

well im gonna try hitching to richmond from norfolk to ride the rails out.so it'd be north up to richmond.sucks cuz the china bus doesnt run from here to richmond i dont believe.


----------



## Mouse (Oct 8, 2010)

china buses don't really run many places these days unless it's from MAJOR city to MAJOR city. Can't even get from DC to Rva anymore  that pissed me off so hard.

shouldn't be too terribly hard to hitch. have you looked into VA Regional Rail? I dunno if those cities connect but they might. Public transit is always a fun thing to pimp for all it's worth. I used to take the bus to Aberdeen, md. hop on the train to CD, and then take VARR to as far as it would go then hitch the rest of the way. but that's going south. dunno about going north.


----------



## Pheonix (Oct 8, 2010)

I'd take a local bus as far as it will take you and start walking the freeway from there. if the cops stop you before you get a ride they will probably just tell you to stay of the freeway, then you have to hitch the on-ramp.


----------



## nytovatime2go (Oct 9, 2010)

i got a buddy who's heading up next weekend so i should be able to ride with him


----------



## stellaxtara (Nov 27, 2010)

dude stand near any of the bridges. Montior-merrimack the big on-ramps are good... Truck stops. Norfolk is hella easy. Not VA beach though... they suck unless you get on the start of the highway right near... erm the contemporary art museum idk the name of it.... Oceanfront area is awesome. Tourist leavin & goin home in the summer...spring = time to head back north.


----------

